# Should I go to the doctor/hospital?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know what to do. For over a week now I've been having really strange changes in my perception. It feels like my brain has been battling to reconnect to reality and along with it, the wiring in my brain is shorting or something. My vision has been incredibly distorted. Like my eyes are seeing two different depths. Its like looking at something through a glass bottle. I've also been having pretty severe swings in and out of dr and dp. Basically everything I am feeling, seeing, experiencing is constantly changing. It's really f'ing with my head. I've been having massive anxiety. I take my klonopin and it isn't doing any good. It actually just is making me sedated and feeling more weird. I keep going back and forth on going to the doctor because I can't really even describe what is happening inside of my mind. I also feel like they are either going to blow me off and tell me to see a psych or put me on some medication that is just going to make me much much worse. I am seriously on the verge of tears right now. The thing that is worrying me the most is the vision. Its been distored for days and I have been feeling really dizzy along with it. I feel like I could deal with the swings in perception but I've been staying in bed because every time I look around everything is so distorted and it sends me into panic attacks. Advice please.


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

The psychologist said that what I told her is nothing psychotic about it.

Best is to just try to calm down. Vision problems and strange light phenomenon, etc. comes with high anxiety levels. That will decrease slowly when the system gets balanced again. The perception thing sounds also very much like symtoms of dp/Dr, I recognize a lot. 
I'm going to a psych myself tomorrow and I'll bring that up you talked about because I feel the same symtoms, plus a few more. Stranger in the mirror feeling etc.
I'll let you know what he/she said...



tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't know what to do. For over a week now I've been having really strange changes in my perception. It feels like my brain has been battling to reconnect to reality and along with it, the wiring in my brain is shorting or something. My vision has been incredibly distorted. Like my eyes are seeing two different depths. Its like looking at something through a glass bottle. I've also been having pretty severe swings in and out of dr and dp. Basically everything I am feeling, seeing, experiencing is constantly changing. It's really f'ing with my head. I've been having massive anxiety. I take my klonopin and it isn't doing any good. It actually just is making me sedated and feeling more weird. I keep going back and forth on going to the doctor because I can't really even describe what is happening inside of my mind. I also feel like they are either going to blow me off and tell me to see a psych or put me on some medication that is just going to make me much much worse. I am seriously on the verge of tears right now. The thing that is worrying me the most is the vision. Its been distored for days and I have been feeling really dizzy along with it. I feel like I could deal with the swings in perception but I've been staying in bed because every time I look around everything is so distorted and it sends me into panic attacks. Advice please.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't know what to do. For over a week now I've been having really strange changes in my perception. It feels like my brain has been battling to reconnect to reality and along with it, the wiring in my brain is shorting or something. My vision has been incredibly distorted. Like my eyes are seeing two different depths. Its like looking at something through a glass bottle. I've also been having pretty severe swings in and out of dr and dp. Basically everything I am feeling, seeing, experiencing is constantly changing. It's really f'ing with my head. I've been having massive anxiety. I take my klonopin and it isn't doing any good. It actually just is making me sedated and feeling more weird. I keep going back and forth on going to the doctor because I can't really even describe what is happening inside of my mind. I also feel like they are either going to blow me off and tell me to see a psych or put me on some medication that is just going to make me much much worse. I am seriously on the verge of tears right now. The thing that is worrying me the most is the vision. Its been distored for days and I have been feeling really dizzy along with it. I feel like I could deal with the swings in perception but I've been staying in bed because every time I look around everything is so distorted and it sends me into panic attacks. Advice please.


I honestly think that you should see a neurologist this time instead of a psiquiatrist.Sometimes,DP/DR can be a symptom of a neurological problem,like epilepsy for example.I'm not a doctor and i'm not saying that you have a neurological thing,but the vision symptom you described sounds to me a little weird,that along with the dizziness. 
In my opinion you have nothing to lose by making an appointement with a neurologist.try to check about a good one and go see him/her.
A neurologist will probably require you to make some exams(like an EEG and/or an MRI) in order to know if phsysical issues can be excluded.
If you think you will have problems how to describe your symptoms to the doctor,just write them down on a piece of paper and show it to the doctor.Don't be afraid or ashamed to do that.Remember that this is your well being that we are talking about.
That's what i usually do and works pretty well

I wish you all the luck

All the best


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Mario said:


> I honestly think that you should see a neurologist this time instead of a psiquiatrist.Sometimes,DP/DR can be a symptom of a neurological problem,like epilepsy for example.I'm not a doctor and i'm not saying that you have a neurological thing,but the vision symptom you described sounds to me a little weird,that along with the dizziness.
> In my opinion you have nothing to lose by making an appointement with a neurologist.try to check about a good one and go see him/her.
> A neurologist will probably require you to make some exams(like an EEG and/or an MRI) in order to know if phsysical issues can be excluded.
> If you think you will have problems how to describe your symptoms to the doctor,just write them down on a piece of paper and show it to the doctor.Don't be afraid or ashamed to do that.Remember that this is your well being that we are talking about.
> ...


I agree with you. I was actually supposed to see one and for some reason my insurance/doctor/refferal never came through and it all got lost in the shuffle. I think I might have some form of epilepsy. For years I have had this horrible issue with dropping things. Things that I should have a hold on just fall right out of my hands. This past summer I started throwing things involuntarily. I was eating a piece of pizza and just underhand chucked it across the counter. It just happened and it really shocked me. I did it with something else but I cannot remember what. I came down with dp about a month later.

I have had a ct done and that was normal but that only takes a pic of your brain and does not measure brain function. I really wonder if there is something more going on. I'm in the middle of insurance stuff right now but I will get on top of getting a referal as soon as I can. Something interesting is that klonopin and lamictal are both seizure medications and are the only two medications that have helped me. I had to come off of the lamictal because it caused other neurological side effects that I couldn't live with.


----------

